# euro motorbike insurance



## TJJ (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi.
My motorbike insurance is up if have phone up afew insurance
brokers because i need 180 days euro cover but they will only
do 90 days.
I need the 180 days cover because i will traveling france/spain/
portugal for 6 months.
If anyone has 180 days cover or more can you please let me no
the name of the insurance company.
Cheers.
TJJ.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

ebike gives you the cover you need.

Andy


----------



## TJJ (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi.
Andy.
Thankyou very much just dune it with ebike the best £120
i have payed out this year.
365 days cover Magic. all the other insurance a phoned would
only do 90 days.
Cheers John...... :lol:


----------

